# How to make engraved lettering stand out



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm making some picture frames for my grand daughters for Christmas. I'm engraving their names in the frames. I don't have a lot of space to do this and so the lettering is small and doesn't stand out very much. I'm looking for a way to make the letters stand out. I don't have the dexterity to paint the inside of the letters with a small brush. I'm looking for something I can apply with a broad stroke and then wipe off, leaving whatever it is in the letters. It would be nice if I could apply a darker stain to the inside of the letters than I'm using on the rest of the wood in this way but I don't think it would really wipe off outside of the letters.

Can anyone suggest a way to make these letters stand out from the rest of the stained wood? I'm using red oak for the frames and will be staining them with a relatively light stain.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mark

A real easy way is use spray paint, once it dry, send it under the planer knives if you don't have a planer you can always use a hand plane...then with a light touch of the sander you have done for staining..

===







mickelsen said:


> I'm making some picture frames for my grand daughters for Christmas. I'm engraving their names in the frames. I don't have a lot of space to do this and so the lettering is small and doesn't stand out very much. I'm looking for a way to make the letters stand out. I don't have the dexterity to paint the inside of the letters with a small brush. I'm looking for something I can apply with a broad stroke and then wipe off, leaving whatever it is in the letters. It would be nice if I could apply a darker stain to the inside of the letters than I'm using on the rest of the wood in this way but I don't think it would really wipe off outside of the letters.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a way to make these letters stand out from the rest of the stained wood? I'm using red oak for the frames and will be staining them with a relatively light stain.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

Why not use a second, darker shade/colour, and then rub most of it off so as to give it a two-toned lettering effect?


----------

